# Solved: Can't find System32



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I have Windows 7 Pro installed. I right clicked Windows Explorer and ran as Administrator. I then started to look for System32 in my c drive but can't find it. I did a search but nothing turns up. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It is under the Windows folder on C drive, if that is where Windows in installed.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

It may be hidden, go to "folder options" View tab and unhide "Hidden files and folders" also unhide protected OS files, see if it shows up now. I don't recommend leaving these unhidden.

It will be located at C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Or just click Start and type *C:\Windows\System32*, or better yet *%systemroot%\System32* into the search box, then press *Enter*. The latter works no matter what the drive letter or name of the Windows folder


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Mark as solved! cause it is ^^,


----------

